# Any suggestions for a tablet?



## Gene Howe (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey all you tech savvy folks out there, can you help an old man out? I need to replace a lap top. I'm thinking a tablet might be the way to go. The only thing we do is surf and email and occasionally print. 
I'm looking for suggestions for a really good Windows based machine. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 5, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Hey all you tech savvy folks out there, can you help an old man out? I need to replace a lap top. I'm thinking a tablet might be the way to go. The only thing we do is surf and email and occasionally print.
> I'm looking for suggestions for a really good Windows based machine.
> Thanks guys.



 Gene

My 2 cents:

Not exactly sure why you want to go the Android route but I would consider the ASUS Transformer or the Google NEXUS in that order. Ironically the NEXUS is made by ASUS. The nice thing about the NEXUS is the 7" screen (small and compact).

However I still don't believe either is an "IPAD buster." I think one of the disadvantages to Adroid based tablets is the overall numer of APPS available Of course as the Android based tablets gain popularity, the APPS will follow

Jimmy


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Hey all you tech savvy folks out there, can you help an old man out? I need to replace a lap top. I'm thinking a tablet might be the way to go. The only thing we do is surf and email and occasionally print.
> I'm looking for suggestions for a really good Windows based machine.
> Thanks guys.



I'm afraid I'm not much help with these new fangled tablets. All I can suggest is to stay away from whatever kind Moses got. I've heard tell he dropped his one time and it broke right in half.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 5, 2012)

That's what I hear. Might have been a good thing, that. Otherwise we might have had 20 commandments.
[/quote]

I'm afraid I'm not much help with these new fangled tablets. All I can suggest is to stay away from whatever kind Moses got. I've heard tell he dropped his one time and it broke right in half. 



[/quote]


----------



## Shop Dad (Jul 5, 2012)

*The Tablets*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YX-gqRdK_8


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 6, 2012)

*RE: The Tablets*

:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


Shop Dad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YX-gqRdK_8


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 6, 2012)

*RE: The Tablets*

Thanks to all of you that replied to my query about tablets. 
After reading every post, I think that maybe this less than savvy old man will just replace the laptop with another one. It seems that many of the features I enjoy with this laptop might not be easily available in a tablet....yet.
Without all of your informed input, I would have made a costly mistake. I am grateful for all of your time and and information.
Thanks again!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 7, 2012)

The wife has a Kindle Fire and allthough its a really cool and fun device, I dont think it could replace a laptop. Cant speak to the other tablets out there.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a Toshiba Thrive. It is Andriod. It is a little thicker and not as "sexy" as most but I love it.
Features:
1. Has a rubber textured back that makes it easy to hold. This back is replaceable if need be. With others when your sleek shiny back gets scratched it stays scratched.
2. Has a Full size USB so I can plug in my phone (to charge it), an external Hard Drive, flash drive or even a keyboard and mouse into it.
3. Mini USB port so you can plug it into your PC and it will see it as a hard drive to access your files or back them up.
4. Has a SD Card slot to expand the memory (no other tablet that I am aware of had this). The tablet is a 8GB and I have a 8GB card in there. If I fill the card that is the size of a quarter I put another in.
4. Has an HDMI port so if you have a movie on it you can plug it into your TV and watch it or even use a TV as a monitor at your desk.
6. Has an available Docking station so you can use it as a PC w/ a keyboard and mouse.
7. Android has Quick Office Pro for about $15 that you can use to View, Create or Edit Microsoft Word, Excel and Power Points. You won't have the bells and whistles on your docs but I don't think any tablet will.
8. Has Print Share on it so if you have a network printer, I use a cheap HP Wireless printer, you can sync it up and print to it.

We got this tablet in lieu of a laptop. It is WiFi only but we have tethering on our cells phones which turns them into mobile hot spots.


----------



## kweinert (Jul 12, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Not exactly sure why you want to go the Android route but I would consider the ASUS Transformer or the Google NEXUS in that order. Ironically the NEXUS is made by ASUS. The nice thing about the NEXUS is the 7" screen (small and compact).



A little late, but had to throw my $0.02 in - going the Windows route isn't going Android :)

I think there are Windows tablets and your App note might be appropriate for them. There are very few (to my knowledge) Apps for iPad that aren't on Android as well. 

The Android market is a bit more fractured, to be sure, due to having more manufacturers and not everyone updating all the time. That's a problem that Apple doesn't have.

In any case, when looking at Apps for the iPad that an Android/Windows tablet might not have you (obviously) need to ask yourself "Do I care about that app?" More to the point, look at what things you do use and if they're on the platform that you're looking at then that can be eliminated as a consideration.

I've turned my Nook Color into an Android tablet and it serves me OK. I won't say well only because it doesn't have a camera which is sometimes useful - but I usually have both my phone and a camera along for that so it's not a big loss.

So, I know you've already decided but I needed to point out that Windows tablet didn't mean Android :)


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 12, 2012)

kweinert said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly sure why you want to go the Android route but I would consider the ASUS Transformer or the Google NEXUS in that order. Ironically the NEXUS is made by ASUS. The nice thing about the NEXUS is the 7" screen (small and compact).
> ...





I certainly agree with everything you've pointed out. I may have been somewhat confusing with my statement :wacko1::wacko1: The Tablets I mentioned were my personal top choices which happened to be Android driven.

IMHO Android 4.0 is a great improvement which rivals Apple's iOS, but I believe the same problems exist: A lack of tablet-optimized Android apps along with an easy way to find them in Google Play.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2012)

I recently got a Samsung Gallaxy to use while I was traveling on vacation. I liked the idea of a tablet. But I havent used since I got back. It has an andriod "smartphone" operating system that took some learning since I only used windows in the past. If your a seasoned smartphone user, this wouldn't be a problem. But the thing I really dont like is the touch screen. I find it very fussy and prone to misskey. Im thinking about returning it. Much prefer the standard keyboard and mouse. They are great to travel with, but so is a laptop.


----------

